# Need WiFi Modem for my airtel broadband



## shreymittal (Dec 1, 2012)

I am using Airtel broadband. I need a WiFi Modem + Router . my budget is around 2K.
NetGear or T.P Link. currently using Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ ROUTER. PLZ SUGGEST


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2012)

forget netgear/d-link/.....this is the best & only option at this price
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 2, 2012)

@whitestar_999 just bought TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS @2200rs thnks it is really awsme


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 2, 2012)

^Congrats


----------

